# Anyone find sports boring to watch?



## MobiusX

Well, I only watch MMA, pro wrestling, and boxing. That's all. The other sports are boring to me. The only sport I would play is basketball (only indoors). But watching it is pointless to me. It doesn't impress to watch someone who is 6'6 dunk, he should be able to since he's that tall, I think dunking is just a show off move. Who won the superbowl, who cares? I'm not going to start watching sports I don't like just to find friends.


----------



## fonz

Well,I think it's really boring if you don't know what's going on,or don't care who wins. I normally try to get behind one side for some reason,usually because I can't stand the other side...

And well,they don't normally show dunks on highlights shows unless they're really impressive. Of course,any player can dunk if they're straight under the hoop unguarded but it's not easy to dunk over someone or catch an alley oop pass in mid air and dunk it.


----------



## anonymid

The title of your thread says you find sports boring--then you start the thread by naming three sports that you like! :b Well, there are only three sports I really like watching--baseball, basketball, and (American) football--and most of the rest I find pretty boring. And I'm not going to pretend to like a sport I don't like just to make friends, either.

Maybe what you meant is that you don't like _team_ sports?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I don't find the sports themselves to be boring when I watch...and I watch a lot. What is boring is all the time-out's/commercial breaks, and especially the play-by-play people who I wish would just go away.
Have you watched any pro sports in person?


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> What is boring is all the time-out's/commercial breaks, and especially the play-by-play people who I wish would just go away.


Totally agree with this! (Except that the play-by-play people can stay--the good ones anyway. It's the color commentators--e.g., Tim McCarver uke--who are really the waste of space, for the most part.)


----------



## whiterabbit

No, not really. I can get into most sports. Soccer is the main one, but I like watching boxing and rugby too. And, yes, it's more difficult to stay interested when there are too many stoppages and breaks. 

But, generally, if you put a sport in front of me, I'll watch it. When the Olympics are on, I'll watch pretty much everything. Except dressage.


----------



## mismac

I find it boring on tv. Sports is much better to watch when you're at the stadium.


----------



## Neptunus

Yes. Except tennis.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Neptunus said:


> Yes. Except tennis.


...women's tennis. :banana:evil:mushy:heart...:rain


----------



## purplefruit

No, I like watching most sports. I hate fighting sports though, I find them gross. But like The Cheat and Anonymod said the commentators are so boring and useless. Just talking to fill space. I'd much rather hear crowd noise or whatever conversation between the athletes the mic is able to pick up.


----------



## AussiePea

Enjoying watching a big variety, though Basketball, Soccer and Tennis bore be like there is no tomorrow to watch (though I played soccer for 15 years).

Motor racing is where it's at


----------



## melissa75

No, I love to watch sports, particularly American football. I'll watch any of it, though. In fact, I like a guy that is passionate about sports...when they're watching it on TV and yelling/getting angry about a bad call/play :lol.


----------



## fonz

melissa75 said:


> No, I love to watch sports, particularly American football. I'll watch any of it, though. In fact, I like a guy that is passionate about sports...when they're watching it on TV and yelling/getting angry about a bad call/play :lol.


You're the first person I've ever seen from America call American football American football...


----------



## melissa75

fonz said:


> You're the first person I've ever seen from America call American football American football...


I don't in real life...I just feel like I have to make the distinction on this forum :lol.


----------



## anonymid

melissa75 said:


> I don't in real life...I just feel like I have to make the distinction on this forum :lol.


Yeah, I do the same thing here, just to avoid confusion.


----------



## pinkcupcake

I think sports are pure stupid. I see no point in getting upset about it and I have NEVER likee to watch them! I feel like I have to pretend I like it to somehow fit in! Well you know what I hate sports so f off!


----------



## Daylight

I love sports but soccer... OMG. Still can't figure out how it's the most popular sport in the world. Americans have great tastes in sports. If God is real, even he would agree with me that soccer is just eh, boring!

I know I just ruffled some feathers with this post. Come at me soccer fans!


----------



## Pangur Ban

I rarely have watched sports... But I suppose if I had a special someone to watch with, wouldn't be so boring.


----------



## Kustamogen

I can watch basketball and football if forced to...its semi-entertaining. Hockey is the only one I watch religiously. How people can watch baseball or soccer, I dont know. I dont drink, so maybe you have to be super drunk to enjoy those? Thats my theory anyways lol


----------



## VanDamMan

Professional wrestling? 

You are probably interested in sports you've personally done. But on a whole, MMA is the most exciting. Perhaps the only thing in the same realm is bullfighting. 

I don't know how some people can treat sports like a religion. They know more about their team than the bible they read in church.


----------



## stylicho

ShinAkuma said:


> Well, I only watch MMA, pro wrestling, and boxing. That's all. The other sports are boring to me. The only sport I would play is basketball (only indoors). But watching it is pointless to me. It doesn't impress to watch someone who is 6'6 dunk, he should be able to since he's that tall, I think dunking is just a show off move. Who won the superbowl, who cares? I'm not going to start watching sports I don't like just to find friends.


No offense but from my experience those who dislike all sports but sports that involve some type of fighting were probably too non-athletic to play sports during high school or what not.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Do you know how hard it is to dunk a basketball in game time situations?

To clear things up, dunks are statements, the higher you get, the harder you throw it down, the more people get the message not to try to guard you or you're going to make them look very dumb.

I hate "pro" wrestling, I hate MMA, I hate professional boxing. They're so big and strong they should be able to punch people in the face and act infront of sell out crowds. All they do is show off by prancing around with no shirt on.


----------



## stylicho

bignate said:


> Do you know how hard it is to dunk a basketball in game time situations?
> 
> To clear things up, dunks are statements, the higher you get, the harder you throw it down, the more people get the message not to try to guard you or you're going to make them look very dumb.


Dunks are also a very high percentage shot. Dunks are made probably 90%+ of the time.


----------

